# JVC RS-1 in Sacramento



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Is there anyone around the Sacramento area that would allow me to view their RS-1? I am planning on getting one but I want to see if before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Omid and welcome to the Shack!

It might be kinda slim finding a member here that lives in your area and also owning that pj. Although I won't say it's out of the question. You might try AVS since they have tons more members. Your chances may be better and quicker. But don't take that as us not wanting you around. :bigsmile:


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Omid...wish I could help...I own the RS-1 but live in Palmdale Ca.( So.Cal )...if you are over this way..you are more then welcome to swing by.
If you have any questions about the RS-1 PM me and I will try to answer them.

Later
RayJr


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

If you have an Ultimate Electronics near you, they have an /rs-1 set-up. I compared it to the Epson and Sony WV50 1080P projectors. I would stay away from the epson at all costs. It had trouble keeping up with fast moving video, but the Sony and JVC looked real good. RS-1 won with slightly better detail in the blacks and darker blacks. But I would be happy with either one.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

*JVC RS-1 Screen shots for you*

Here are some pictures from the Toshiba HD-DVD Demo disc.
Projector: JVC RS-1
HD-DVD Player: Toshiba A-1
Screen: 106" Da-Lite Matte White high Contrast 1.1 gain
Camera : Canon 20D w/ Sigma 28-70mm f:2.8-4 DG
































Hope you enjoy it 

RayJr


----------

